# IRS Return Status



## debbie790

Hi,

a. It has been 15 weeks since IRS received my 2012 amended tax return. In the amended return (and original 1040) I put my UAE without postal/zip code.

Looked for status at: Where's My Amended Return?

Error msg: The information you entered does not match our records. Please try again later.

How can I check the status?

b. Getting error msg Currently Not Available: https://sa.www4.irs.gov/irfof/lang/en/irfofgetstatus.jsp

Any idea when it will be available?

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher

Are you expecting a refund? If not, and if you have evidence of delivery, relax. Just order a tax transcript (in no particular hurry).


----------



## debbie790

How to order tax transcript?


----------



## debbie790

Tried to register through Get Transcript, but keep getting error for incorrect address. What tel# can I call for IRS to confirm my address? I have tried to call them on 1-800-829-1040, but couldn't get through.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Just download the transcript order form (Form 4506-T) and mail it in.


----------

